
China's ZTE Corp says main business operations cease due to U.S. ban - velmu
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-zte-ban/chinas-zte-corp-says-main-business-operations-have-ceased-due-to-u-s-ban-idUSKBN1IA1XF
======
camillomiller
This is simply insane.

